# Illegaler Northshore im Taunus



## Tilman (8. April 2008)

Mir ist dienstlich eine Beschwerde des Forstamtes KÃ¶nigstein auf den Tisch gekommen, die ich im Einvernehmen mit dem Forstamt auf diesem Wege an die Leser des Forums weitergebe.

Die Bilder, die das Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein (3/2008) gemacht hat, sprechen fÃ¼r sich. 

Das Forstamt als Vertreter des WaldeigentÃ¼mers (Land Hessen) wurde vor dem Bau nicht angesprochen.

Ich gehe davon aus, daÃ die Betroffenen, so sie das hier lesen, die Sachen wieder bis zum Sonntag abrÃ¤umen, bevor es ggf. das Forstamt tut. Denn wenn UnfÃ¤lle o.Ã¤. passieren, mÃ¼Ãte es als EigentÃ¼mer haften. Aber das haben wir ja schon bei einer Diskussion um die Isar-Trails, die auch in der BIKE gefÃ¼hrt wurde, erÃ¶rtert, woran sich einige eventuell hier anzusprechende Leser bitte erinnern sollten.

Derlei MaÃnahmen sind wirklich fÃ¼r den Hochtaunuskeis sehr âhilfreichâ, wenn es darum geht, im Kreis eine FlÃ¤che fÃ¼r legales Biken zu finden und man sich dann anhÃ¶ren muÃ, daÃ man mit Leuten, die illegal im Wald bauen, nichts zu tun haben will (â....bleibÂ´ mir fort mit den Bikern!â).

Auf solche âOstereierâ hÃ¤tte ich gerne verzichten kÃ¶nnen.  

Tilman Kluge, 
Hochtaunuskreis FB Umwelt (FB-Leitung), 
Landratsamt. 
61352 Bad Homburg

[email protected]

06172 999 6000

CC

HESSEN-FORST
Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein
Frau K. Herweh
ÃlmÃ¼hlenweg 17
61462 KÃ¶nigstein

[email protected]

06174 9286-0


----------



## Hopi (8. April 2008)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, das Du sauer bist! 
Aber ich glaube kaum das dein Aufruf die Erbauer dazu bringt es zu entfernen.
Die werden Angst haben das Ihr dort nur auf sie wartet.

Und das Problem wird es auch immer  wieder geben, solange es keine legale Strecke gibt.

Vielleicht sollten sich Kreis und Forst mal überlegen ob es nicht leichter ist EINMAL etwas für die Biker zu tun, anstatt hunderte Male etwas gegen sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. April 2008)

...Das hört sich doch vernünftig an!


----------



## Tilman (8. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ,
> Vielleicht sollten sich Kreis und Forst mal überlegen ob es nicht leichter ist EINMAL etwas für die Biker zu tun, anstatt hunderte Male etwas gegen sie.



erzähl mal, wo im Taunus schom hundertmal etwas gegen die Biker gemacht wurde.

Nun zur Sache:

Erstens:

Es wurde schon mal eine DH-Strecke zugesagt (alle einverstanden, Forst, Naturschutz, Naturpark, Gemeinden,...), dann haben die Interessenten aber gemeint, sie müßten nix machen (Logistik für Shuttle, Koordination mit Wanderern etc., Pläne zeichnen), sondern Bike-Rennen fahren. Ich habe mir die Rennen (DH-Challenge) z.T. angesehen und die Leute jedesmal angesprochen, ohne Erfolg.  Aus der Sache ist also nichts geworden, peinlich für die Interessenten! Und das lag gewiß nicht an den Behörden. 

Zweitens:

Ein Dirt Parcours (unter Brücke, Niratz-Park läßt grüßen) ist genehmigt und bald nutzbar.

Soviel zum Thema, was Behörden hundertmal gegen Biker unternehmen.

Drittens:

Es ist auch Neues in Sachen DH imgange, aber das werde ich nicht öffentlich diskutieren, weil ich dann diejenigen aufwecken würde, die dagegen sein könnten.

Und übrigens:

Ob sich die Leute fürchten, die die Northshores gebaut haben, interessiert mich nicht. Dann geht eben das Forstamt einmal mit der Motorsäge längs und die Sache ist erledigt (sorry, aber wollt Ihr den Leuten vom Forst tatsächlich zumuten, daß sie die Haftung übernehmen? Das glaubt doch keiner ernsthaft, oder?). 

Ich habe heute zweimal mit dem Forst telefoniert und glaube auch nicht, daß die jemanden fressen, der dort anruft, um die Beseitigung in die Reihe zu bringen. Soweit Holz abgesägt wurde, kostet das natürlich eventuell  ´was, logo.

Das Forstamt weiß von diesem Thread, auf diese Weise haben es Behörden bislang ja noch nie gemacht. Aber der Dienstweg (im Lexikon unter Umweg) taugt hier nix, da müssen eben andere Methoden her.


----------



## Milass (8. April 2008)

wo steht die Northshore genau?


----------



## powderJO (8. April 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> wo steht die Northshore genau?



würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## The Brian (8. April 2008)

..ach, wen würde das nicht interessieren ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. April 2008)

Reicht doch, wenn es die wissen, die das an geht. "Katastrophen-Tourismus" bringt uns hier sicher nicht weiter.


----------



## Tilman (9. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Reicht doch, wenn es die wissen, die das an geht. "Katastrophen-Tourismus" bringt uns hier sicher nicht weiter.




Genau!

Ein Schelm ist, wer Böses dabei denkt, daß ich die Karte absichtlich nicht veröffentlicht habe. Mit einer Veröffentlichung hätte ich übrigens den betroffenen Leuten zweifelos keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## bestmove (9. April 2008)

Was ist denn DH mäßig imgange? Wo müsste ich mich hinwenden für nähere Infos, auch um ggf. bei der Organisation zuhelfen?


----------



## Tilman (9. April 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Was ist denn DH mäßig imgange? Wo müsste ich mich hinwenden für nähere Infos, auch um ggf. bei der Organisation zuhelfen?



Laß das mal beiseite, darum geht es hier nicht. Je weniger Leute momentan davon wissen, umso besser.

Und _hier_ geht es um die illegalen Sachen in Königstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (9. April 2008)

Ohne mal auf illegalen Bauarbeitern rumzuhacken, aber die Bauwerke auf den Bildern sehen irgendwie auch recht wüst aus.


----------



## lesdeas (9. April 2008)

wie kann man auch nur so bescheuert sein sie direkt durch ien jägerstuhl zu baun?!?!
aber das mit der dh-technischen sache interessiert! bekommen wir hier wenn es so weit ist noch was zu darüber zu hören?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (9. April 2008)

Quod erat demonstrandum: 

*Überzogene Bauten *(noch dazu an offensichtlich leicht zugänglichen Stellen im Taunus) schaden der Gemeinschaft extrem und bereiten dem Erbauer selten lang Freude. Es ist einfach nicht zu begreifen, warum es immer wieder irgendwelche Typen gibt, die mit Hammer und Nagel im Wald tätig werden müssen. Sowas kann man in Sibirien oder Kanada machen, aber nicht im Rhein Main Gebiet!!!!! 

Wenn dicke Stunts sein müssen: Auf nach Winterberg (oder nach Offenbach und Mörfelden). Sowas geht eben nicht überall im Wald in einem Ballungsraum.

So. Das musste mal raus.


----------



## Tilman (10. April 2008)

lesdeas schrieb:


> wie kann man auch nur so bescheuert sein sie direkt durch ien jägerstuhl zu baun?!?!
> aber das mit der dh-technischen sache interessiert! bekommen wir hier wenn es so weit ist noch was zu darüber zu hören?



Was andere Sachen als der hier angesprochene Vorgang angeht, ja (aber dann in einem anderen Thread*), wenn die Sache gebacken ist.

Was den hier angesprochenen Vorgang betrifft, gibt es Info, soweit das amtlich zulässig ist, 

es sei denn, die Betroffenen melden von sich aus Vollzug o.ä. 

*) welcher Gaudiwurm schreibt eigentlich an anderer Stelle immer _Fred_?


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...
> *Ich habe heute zweimal mit dem Forst telefoniert und glaube auch nicht, daß die jemanden fressen, der dort anruft, um die Beseitigung in die Reihe zu bringen. Soweit Holz abgesägt wurde, kostet das natürlich eventuell  ´was, logo.*
> 
> Das Forstamt weiß von diesem Thread, auf diese Weise haben es Behörden bislang ja noch nie gemacht. Aber der Dienstweg (im Lexikon unter Umweg) taugt hier nix, da müssen eben andere Methoden her.




Mhm , ob dieser Weg nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht, insbesondere wenn sich die DIMB zum Erfüllungsgehilfin der Forsamtes auch gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern macht, lasse ich mal unkommentiert.

Angeblich nicht gefressen werden und dann doch eventuell Schadenersatz leisten müssen (was rein rechtlich absolut korrekt ist), führt jedoch sicher nicht zu der erhofften Meldung und Beseitigung durch die Verursacher. Das ist traurig, aber wahr.

Da bei Nichtfeststellung der Verursacher das Forstamt auf den gesamten Kosten für Beseitigung, Entsorgung und ggf. Ersatzpflanzung aufkommt, wäre eine verfahrenökonomischere Regelung sinnvoller gewesen.

Naja, Versuch macht klug.


----------



## hottube (10. April 2008)

hallo juchhu,

der erste der in der Sache Romberg hier die Dimb ins Spiel bringt bist Du!

Die Mail ist mit Behörde und Forstamt unterschrieben oder nicht?
Eine offizielle Stellungnahme der Dimb hierzu habe ich nirgens gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. April 2008)

hottube schrieb:


> hallo juchhu,
> 
> der erste der in der Sache Romberg hier die Dimb ins Spiel bringt bist Du!
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mag ich sensibilisierter Postings lesen, aber auch der normalen User erkennt doch, dass Tilman hier offensichtlich durch sein Avatar in erster Linie für die DIMB spricht:  Tilman Rechtsreferent 

Aber über diesen Aspekt will ich mich gar nicht weiterauslassen.

Ich habe lediglich angemerkt, dass eine verfahrensökonomischere Regelung größere Aussichten auf Feststellung und Beseitigung durch die Verursacher gehabt hätte.


----------



## ralu (10. April 2008)

Oje jetzt gehen die Anfeindungen von Juchhu gegen die DIMB schon wieder los. Traurig, traurig


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2008)

ralu schrieb:


> Oje jetzt gehen die Anfeindungen von Juchhu gegen die DIMB schon wieder los. Traurig, traurig



Genauer Lesen, es geht nicht um die DIMB, sondern um eine ergebnisorientierte Vorgehensweise. Sei es drum.  Es war eine sachliche  Kritik, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass das Ziel/Ergebnis nicht durch die Vorgabe/Richtung erreicht werden kann. 

Machen wir einfach einen Break und warten ab, ob sich die Verursacher melden. Zu wünschen wäre es unserer gemeinsamen Sache.


----------



## powderJO (10. April 2008)

mal ehrlich: dass eine behÃ¶rde solche bauwerke nicht gern sieht und auch tÃ¤tig werden muss â geschenkt. 
aber die sonstige aufregung und die stÃ¤ndigen hinweise auf "nicht hilfreich", "nicht im interesse aller anderen biker" etc., sind doch gelinde gesagt lÃ¤cherlich. 
werden etwa keine straÃen mehr gebaut, weil es raser gibt und bei-rot-Ã¼ber-die-ampel-fahrer. werden chemiefabriken geschlossen, weil einige ihren mÃ¼ll in den rhein oder die nordsee verklappen? eben. 
das argument ist also nichts als hanebÃ¼chener unsinn. denn natÃ¼rlich kann man nicht die allgemeinheit der biker fÃ¼r das tun und lassen einzelner haftbar machen. die wahrheit ist doch: die menschen (gemeindevertreter, forstamt, eigentÃ¼mer...), die damit gegen legale strecken im wald argumentieren, werden sowieso NIE auf der seite der biker stehen. gibt es keine illegalen bauwerke, ist es eben rÃ¼cksichloses fahren. oder der  beitrag zur bodenerosion. oder.oder.oder.

also, kein grund sich so aufzukoffern. 


ps: dass das die vertreter zweier so hochwichtiger vereine wie dimb und mtbdingenskirchen etcpp tun, versteht sich ja von selbst, denn so schafft man sich ja den bedarf an einer "interessenvereinignung" quasi selbst.


----------



## cleiende (10. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Genauer Lesen, es geht nicht um die DIMB, sondern um eine ergebnisorientierte Vorgehensweise. Sei es drum.  Es war eine sachliche  Kritik, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass das Ziel/Ergebnis nicht durch die Vorgabe/Richtung erreicht werden kann.
> 
> Machen wir einfach einen Break und warten ab, ob sich die Verursacher melden. Zu wünschen wäre es unserer gemeinsamen Sache.



Überlass die Angelegenheit doch einfach den Locals, werter NRWler.
Es sei denn Du kommst und reisst das Ding ab + transportierst den Dreck weg. 
Danke.


----------



## fUEL (10. April 2008)

Der gemeine Rheinländer tut sich gern dadurch hervor, Dinge Anderen erklären zu wollen, die er selbst nicht begreift.

Zitat von P. Assmann, Siegen 1989


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

@ Juchhu


Dass die DIMB aus hochrangigen Fachleuten besteht, ist ja wohl allgemein bekannt.

Hier wird keine gemeinsame Sache gemacht Juchhu. Tillmann macht lediglich seinen Job, noch dazu auf moderne Art und Weise. 

Das haben wir ja nun alle kapiert, oder?  

Unklar ist für wen Du gesprochen hast Juchhu? ......für Dich oder für den MTBvD?


----------



## czogga (11. April 2008)

und? ist der northshore nun wech?


----------



## Bierkiste (11. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag ich sensibilisierter Postings lesen, aber auch der normalen User erkennt doch, dass Tilman hier offensichtlich durch sein Avatar in erster Linie für die DIMB spricht:  Tilman Rechtsreferent





			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Tilman Kluge,
> Hochtaunuskreis FB Umwelt (FB-Leitung)



Ähmm-ja.


----------



## Tilman (11. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Da bei Nichtfeststellung der Verursacher das Forstamt auf den gesamten Kosten für Beseitigung, Entsorgung und ggf. Ersatzpflanzung aufkommt, wäre eine verfahrenökonomischere Regelung sinnvoller gewesen.



Und die wäre? Wie könnte der Forst Betriebsmittel sparen? Nun aber ´raus damit! 

Hätte man besser einen Aufschrei des Protestes in die Zeitung setzen sollen, auf daß es neue Vorurteile gegen Biker (die sind bestimmt alle so...) gegeben hätte, was unserem Sport ja auch so gut tut? Vor Schreck hätten sich die Northshores bestimmt von selbst beseitigt.

Übrigens, dem Anfangsbeitrag ist eindeutig zu entnehmen, was Sache ist. Tilman (DIMB) hat Tilman (HTK) gepostet. Da sich eine Kreisverwaltung hier nicht als Mitglied im Forum anmelden wird, war dieser Umweg verfahrens-, insbesondere zeitökonomisch sowie im Hinblick auf einen hohen Anteil fachinteressierter Leser ein sinnvoller Ansatz. Wer bessere Ideen hat, immer gerne her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. April 2008)

hottube schrieb:


> Die Mail ist mit Behörde und Forstamt unterschrieben oder nicht?



Nur der Ordnung halber, vom Forstamt unterschrieben ist nix, da steht CC drüber. Dort ging also eine Kopie hin. Die Adresse war für jene, die sonst erst hätten suchen müssen, um vielleicht doch mal anzurufen, denn es braucht ja seine Zeit, den Krempel abzubauen. Und wie wir aus dem Open Trails Forum wissen, ist Recherche nicht jedermanns Sache  . 

Sollte ich das, was hier das erste Mal so erfolgte, nochmal machen, werde ich deutlichere Trennlinien ziehen. Man lernt nie aus.

Denn es ist schon interessant, was für Diskussionen entstehen, wenn eine Behörde versucht, Bikern ihre ja wohl nicht geklauten Bretter zu retten (sonst gäb´es irgendwann Brennholz), wenn schon nicht die Northshores insgesamt. Zumindest war niemand _von den hier Betroffenen _ (andere schon) bei der hier zuständigen Behörde, um zu fragen oder um einen gut konzipierten Vorschlag für einen Northshore-Standort wo auch immer zu machen. 

Ich sehe persönlich sehe keine Konflikte zwischen DIMB und meinem Job. Denn Biker, die sich naturschonend verhalten (nobody is perfect), werden weder sich noch auch nur halbwegs taugliche Behörden in einen Konflikt zwischen Bike und Naturschutz bringen.


----------



## Silent (11. April 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> Übrigens, dem Anfangsbeitrag ist eindeutig zu entnehmen, was Sache ist. Tilman (DIMB) hat Tilman (HTK) gepostet. Da sich eine Kreisverwaltung hier nicht als Mitglied im Forum anmelden wird, war dieser Umweg verfahrens-, insbesondere zeitökonomisch sowie im Hinblick auf einen hohen Anteil fachinteressierter Leser ein sinnvoller Ansatz. Wer bessere Ideen hat, immer gerne her damit.


Mir hat mal ein "hochrangiger" DIMB-Vorstand gesagt ich soll mir einen Zweitnick zulegen für private Dinge. 
Alles was ich zu der Zeit damals von mir gegeben hätte, würde immer im Zusammenhang mit der DIMB gesehen weil ich einen Posten bei der DIMB hätte.
Alle anderen aus dem Vorstand hätten auch noch weitere Nicks die benutzt würden wenn man nicht die DIMB ins Spiel bringen möchte. 

Solltest Du auch mal machen Tilmann. Wenn Du Fragen hast, von Thomas K. kam diese Anweisung. Der wird dir sicher behilflich sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

he silent, das thema ist doch der illegale northshore bau im *taunus* 

ich finde es ist lieb und auch zuvorkommend von dir und juhu, daß ihr uns im taunus eure hilfe anbietet und uns an euren erfahrungen teilhaben laßt. 
wir sollten aber bevor wir eure professionelle hilfe annehmen, erstmal versuchen unsere probleme selbst zu lösen. ist doch irgendwie doof, wenn wir bei jedem kleinen problemchen gleich hilfe von außen holen würden.

trotzdem dickes dankeschön an euch, ihr seid zwei tolle selbstlose kerle, ich geh mal davon aus das der MTBvD mindestens genauso gut ist   

macht weiter so und ihr werdet im taunus sicher viele freunde finden


----------



## Tilman (12. April 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein "hochrangiger" DIMB-Vorstand gesagt ich soll mir einen Zweitnick zulegen für private Dinge.
> Alles was ich zu der Zeit damals von mir gegeben hätte, würde immer im Zusammenhang mit der DIMB gesehen weil ich einen Posten bei der DIMB hätte.
> Alle anderen aus dem Vorstand hätten auch noch weitere Nicks die benutzt würden wenn man nicht die DIMB ins Spiel bringen möchte.
> 
> Solltest Du auch mal machen Tilmann. Wenn Du Fragen hast, von Thomas K. kam diese Anweisung. Der wird dir sicher behilflich sein.



Volle daneben! Wenn ich eine behördliche Sache weitergebe, brauche ich keinen Zweitnick, denn ich gebe ja die konkrete Quelle an, die in der gegebenen Form nicht geheim ist. Und was sollte die DIMB dagegen haben, daß man einer geeigneten Leserschaft mitteilt, wie man Biker vor größerem Verdruß bewahren will, als er sonst wahrscheinlich zu erwarten wäre?

Und wie ich schon nachlesbar sagte, ich werde künftig Trennstriche deutlicher ziehen. Aber, wie gesagt, das schrieb ich schon. 

Meine Frage, wie man denn verfahrensökonomisch besser hätte vorgehen sollen, wurde nicht beantwortet. Bisher hat das Verfahren im Internet nur Strom und die Fotos gekostet, arbeitsökonomisch habe ich das noch nicht berechnet zumal nicht jeder Arbeitsaufwand auch kostenrechnungswirksam (Erstattung von Aufwendungen) wäre.

Noch ein wenig Juristerei:

Normalerweise, wenn man einen Verursacher eines illegalen Zustandes kennt und der Zustand nicht seine sofortige Beseitigung erfordert (Wassergefährdung o.ä.), hört man den Verursacher nach Máßgabe von §28 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz erst ´mal an (meistens mit dem Tip, selber zu handeln, dann wäre die Sache für die Behörde erledigt), haut ihn also nicht gleich mit einem gebührenträchtigen Bescheid in die Pfanne. Im gegebenen Fall kennt die Behörde den Verursacher aber nicht. Was tun? Gleich abreißen (zulässig wär´s)?


----------



## guuuude (12. April 2008)

Und was ist jetzt bei dem Dünngeblubbere rausgekommen?? Sind die Shores weg? hat sich jemand gemeldet??

Zu euren Grabenkämpfen: ich kenne Tilmann nicht persönlich und habe auch noch keinen näheren KOntakt zu ihm gehabt aber,

ich glaube nach dem was er hier im Forum schreibt das er kompetent ist und weiterhin, hier auch niemanden ans MEsser liefern will.

Bevor ihr hier anfangt eure persönlichen Differenzen aus zu tragen solltet ihr lieber nach ner Lösung des Problems suchen.

So ein dämmlicher SCHEISS


----------



## Tilman (12. April 2008)

guuuude schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt bei dem Dünngeblubbere rausgekommen?? Sind die Shores weg? hat sich jemand gemeldet??



Ich befürchte NEIN, aber den Versuch war´s wert (noch haben wir ja fast 1,5 Tage)



guuuude schrieb:


> ich glaube (...) das er (...) hier auch niemanden ans MEsser liefern will.



Du glaubst richtig, zumal keiner ´was davon hätte.


----------



## Jeronimo (14. April 2008)

Unglaublich das der Shore gefunden worden ist,wo man das gute stück doch 4 Jahre in Ruhe gelassen hat .tsss.


----------



## Jeronimo (14. April 2008)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Quod erat demonstrandum:
> 
> *Überzogene Bauten *(noch dazu an offensichtlich leicht zugänglichen Stellen im Taunus) schaden der Gemeinschaft extrem und bereiten dem Erbauer selten lang Freude. Es ist einfach nicht zu begreifen, warum es immer wieder irgendwelche Typen gibt, die mit Hammer und Nagel im Wald tätig werden müssen. Sowas kann man in Sibirien oder Kanada machen, aber nicht im Rhein Main Gebiet!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey das ding steht mitten in der Pampa,und der Hochstand ist seit jahren Verlassen und eher Einsturz gefährdet.Der wurde durch zufall von Jägern gefunden und wird auch seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren.Die Kids die ihn damals gebaut haben sind jetz Groß.Mir hat man das ding Anfang letzten Jahres gezeigt,da war schon alles Verwildert und man konnte ihn nichtmehr Fahren.Macht endlich was Offizielles oder eben Geduldetes und dann hört das auch auf.Und Streitet nicht immer auf Persönlicher Ebene.Aus dem Alter sind Wir sicher alle Raus oder?Ich Distanziere mich aber von wild in den wald gebauten dingern,aber vermeinden kann mans nicht solange man keinen Platz dafür schafft.


----------



## BOOZE (15. April 2008)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Quod erat demonstrandum:
> 
> Sowas kann man in Sibirien oder Kanada machen, aber nicht im Rhein Main Gebiet!!!!!
> 
> ...




Der Jeronimo hat es sehr schön beschrieben, das Teil steht irgendo ganz tief im Wald und hat wohl jahrelang keine Sau gestört.
Und jetzt kommt der erhobene Zeigefinger, ne ne ne das darf nicht, bla bla bla, mal wieder so eine typisch deutsche Einstellung, leute seit mal ein wenig toleranter.
Wer weiss, ob es da nicht noch mehr im Wald steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. April 2008)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Der Jeronimo hat es sehr schön beschrieben, das Teil steht irgendo ganz tief im Wald und hat wohl jahrelang keine Sau gestört.
> Und jetzt kommt der erhobene Zeigefinger, ne ne ne das darf nicht, bla bla bla, mal wieder so eine typisch deutsche Einstellung, leute seit mal ein wenig toleranter.
> Wer weiss, ob es da nicht noch mehr im Wald steht?


Mit Toleranz oder "typisch deutsch" hat sowas ganz wenig zu tun. Die Frage ist meistens ja nicht, ob die Teile optisch stören (da es so lange niemand gefunden hat wohl eher nicht), sondern wer die Haftung dafür übernimmt, wenn tatsächlich mal was passiert. Es haftet nun mal in Deutschland der, auf dessen Grund und Boden das steht, wenn das nicht anderweitig geregelt (Trägerschaft durch Sportverein, etc.) ist und für den ist das nun mal ein Risiko. Ist so ähnlich wie mit der Streupflicht von Gehwegen.   Und wie man aus der Presse weiß gibt es immer wieder Leute, die es schaffen, dank eines gerissenen Rechtsanwalts andere für selbst verursachte Fehler verantwortlich zu machen und selbst Profit aus dem Mißgeschick zu schlagen. Bei solchen Leute darf man sich bedanken, wenn statt Augen zudrücken beide Augen ganz weit offen sein müssen.



			
				Jeronimo schrieb:
			
		

> Macht endlich was Offizielles oder eben Geduldetes und dann hört das auch auf.Und Streitet nicht immer auf Persönlicher Ebene.


Wen sprichst du damit an? Wer soll mit welchem Sachverstand was wohin stellen? Eine Beteiligung der Interessenten bei der Errichtung einer legalen Strecke ist wohl unverzichtbar, wenn die zu planende/bauende Anlage auch genutzt werden soll. Ein Kontaktangebot vom Forst, das man hätte nutzen können, gab es mit diesem Vorfall ja. Bei ernsthaften Bestrebungen in diese Richtung helfen wir euch gern weiter: [email protected]


----------



## Tilman (15. April 2008)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Der Jeronimo hat es sehr schön beschrieben, das Teil steht irgendo ganz tief im Wald und hat wohl jahrelang keine Sau gestört.
> Und jetzt kommt der erhobene Zeigefinger, ne ne ne das darf nicht, bla bla bla, mal wieder so eine typisch deutsche Einstellung, leute seit mal ein wenig toleranter.



Der Schwarze Kater hat die handfresten Probleme, die nicht mit Toleranz zu lösen sind, gut beschrieben. Wo also ist der erhobene Zeigefinger? 

Ich wiederhole inhaltlich etwas an anderer Stelle gepostetes:

Nebenbei gibt es Ansätze für Legales, über die ich nix sage. Und es gab einen konkreten Vorschlag aller Behörden im Einverständnis der betroffenen Gemeinden. Mit dem Vorschlag war ein MTB-Verein einverstanden, der die Behörden angesprochen hatte und bei der Erörterung dabei war. 

Der Verein hätte sich aber auch anhand dieses Angebotes seinerzeit um die Logistik bemühen müssen (wie verkehrt der Shuttle, können Wanderer dabei gestört werden, konkrete Streckenplanung,.....). Was aber machte der Verein? Er fuhr DH-Rennen und hatte für derlei Papierkram offensichtlich über die Woche keine Zeit. Ich konnte nicht mehr machen, als ein paarmal nachzufragen. 

Mehr ist zu solch einer lahmen Reaktion auf ein sicher nicht jeden Tag stattfindendes DH-Strecken-Angebot nicht zu sagen.

Nebenbei ist natürlich ganz toll, wenn der Erbauer den Northshore erst baut und die Beseitigung der Anlage (bzw. den Ärger, wenn ein Unfall passiert oder wenn Behörden kommen) vor allem dann, wenn die Anlage, so habe ich das verstanden, vergammelt ist, dem Grundstücksbesitzer (Steuerzahler) überläßt.


----------



## BOOZE (15. April 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was aber machte der Verein? Er fuhr DH-Rennen und hatte für derlei Papierkram offensichtlich über die Woche keine Zeit. Ich konnte nicht mehr machen, als ein paarmal nachzufragen.
> 
> Mehr ist zu solch einer lahmen Reaktion auf ein sicher nicht jeden Tag stattfindendes DH-Strecken-Angebot nicht zu sagen.



Gut erkannt, fand ich schon vom Anfang an, dass da nur heiße Luft und Wichtigtuerei dahinter stand, zudem ich ja selber bei diversen Aktionen diesbezüglich Gespräche mit der Polizei führte, obwohl ich mal null Verbindung zum "Verein" habe und hatte, aber wurscht!
Mit dem erhobenem Zeigefinger meinte ich eigentlich, dass die Leute im Nachhinein maßregeln, anstatt sich zu engagieren und Nägel mit köpfen zu machen.

Übrigens würde ich die Gesetzlage, die in Finnland, Norwegen,Schweden glaube ich, herrscht, zum Thema Waldnutzung für MTB und sonstiges auch hier in deutschland begrüssen, stand mal in einer der Bike Bravos.


----------



## Jeronimo (15. April 2008)

Der Verein den ihr immer ansprecht heisst nicht zufällig WOFFME oder?


----------



## fUEL (15. April 2008)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, fand ich schon vom Anfang an, dass da nur heiße Luft und Wichtigtuerei dahinter stand, zudem ich ja selber bei diversen Aktionen diesbezüglich Gespräche mit der Polizei führte, obwohl ich mal null Verbindung zum "Verein" habe und hatte, aber wurscht!
> Mit dem erhobenem Zeigefinger meinte ich eigentlich, dass die Leute im Nachhinein maßregeln, anstatt sich zu engagieren und Nägel mit köpfen zu machen.
> 
> Übrigens würde ich die Gesetzlage, die in Finnland, Norwegen,Schweden glaube ich, herrscht, zum Thema Waldnutzung für MTB und sonstiges auch hier in deutschland begrüssen, stand mal in einer der Bike Bravos.


 

Vielleicht findet sich noch ein Fernsehsender, der die Deutschland verlassenden Mountainbiker beim Auswandern begleitet. Es gibt ja dann auch die Show für die, die reumütig zurückkommen in das Land in dem Alles soooo schlecht ist.

Das Glas ist jedenfalls nicht fast leer sondern ziemlich voll in Deutschland , besonders in Hessen, wo es eigentlich ganz logger im Wald zugeht. ..........naturfeste Wege dürfen gefahren werden etc.  .........
in anderen Bundesländern ist das nicht selbstverständlich.........

Wer ne legale Strecke will kann ja auch was dafür tun, oder...
Wer essen will muß auch kochen oder ins Restaurant gehen.


Legalize Freeride -----tu was 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Jeronimo (15. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Legalize Freeride -----tu was
> 
> Gruß Frank



So seh ich das auch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (15. April 2008)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> Der Verein den ihr immer ansprecht heisst nicht zufällig WOFFME oder?



Der lahme Verein heißt nicht WOFFM (ich wüßte nicht, daß die Erlahmungserscheinungen hätten) und es ging auch bei dem, was ich ansprach, um eine Gegend im Taunus, wo sich WOFFM schion deshalb noch nicht ´reingehängt hatte, weil es zu der Zeit WOFFM noch nicht gab. Sonst wäre aus der Sache vielleicht ja etwas geworden, auch wenn eine solche Strecke im Hintertaunus für einen Verein aus Frankfurt nur suboptimal wäre.


----------



## Jeronimo (15. April 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> Der lahme Verein heißt nicht WOFFM (ich wüßte nicht, daß die Erlahmungserscheinungen hätten) und es ging auch bei dem, was ich ansprach, um eine Gegend im Taunus, wo sich WOFFM schion deshalb noch nicht ´reingehängt hatte, weil es zu der Zeit WOFFM noch nicht gab. Sonst wäre aus der Sache vielleicht ja etwas geworden, auch wenn eine solche Strecke im Hintertaunus für einen Verein aus Frankfurt nur suboptimal wäre.




Die wollten doch ne Strecke bei der Lochmühle,da wäre der Taunus doch eher Geeignet.Naja wie auch immer.Wlcher Verein hängt denn jetzt dran?


----------



## Tilman (15. April 2008)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> Die wollten doch ne Strecke bei der Lochmühle,da wäre der Taunus doch eher Geeignet.Naja wie auch immer.Wlcher Verein hängt denn jetzt dran?




Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Thread schrieb (Behörde an  ) verhandele ich das nicht öffentlich, um Leute, die etwas gegen ein Vorhaben haben könnten, nicht zu verschrecken (Behörde aus  ). Insoweit empfehle ich auch ansonsten, hier im Forum nur Dinge zu posten, die andere auch tatsächlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo es das Posting lesen gibt, auch tatsächlich alle lesen sollen.

Wer also z.B. Zoff mit dem Förster hat und ihn hier - wie in anderen Threads schon geschehen - verbal zur Sau macht, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn der Förster das bei späteren Gesprächen nicht sonderlich gut findet.... Und genauso kann man Grundstückeigentümer verstehen, die sich ärgern, wenn über ihr Grundstück öffentlich verhandelt wird, obwohl sie einer Nutzung vielleicht noch gar nicht zugestimmt haben etc.


----------



## Jeronimo (15. April 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle in diesem Thread schrieb (Behörde an  ) verhandele ich das nicht öffentlich, um Leute, die etwas gegen ein Vorhaben haben könnten, nicht zu verschrecken (Behörde aus  ). Insoweit empfehle ich auch ansonsten, hier im Forum nur Dinge zu posten, die andere auch tatsächlich zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo es das Posting lesen gibt, auch tatsächlich alle lesen sollen.
> 
> Wer also z.B. Zoff mit dem Förster hat und ihn hier - wie in anderen Threads schon geschehen - verbal zur Sau macht, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn der Förster das bei späteren Gesprächen nicht sonderlich gut findet.... Und genauso kann man Grundstückeigentümer verstehen, die sich ärgern, wenn über ihr Grundstück öffentlich verhandelt wird, obwohl sie einer Nutzung vielleicht noch gar nicht zugestimmt haben etc.



Sie können mir ja mal eine PM schicken.würde mich alles sehr interessiern.


----------



## THEYO (15. April 2008)

wer sich tatsächlich in sachen DH-strecke informieren möchte kann sich gerne bei uns (woffm.de) oder mir (pm) melden. aus gegebenen gründen nutzen wir dieses forum nicht mehr für offizielle (oder inoffizielle) verlautbarungen. 

grüße
jo, ausnahmsweise mal in offizieller funktion als vorstand von wheels over frankfurt e.v.


----------



## Google (15. April 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> aus gegebenen gründen nutzen wir dieses forum nicht mehr für offizielle (oder inoffizielle) verlautbarungen.


Was war denn?


----------



## Tilman (16. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was war denn?



Es waren im Forum zu oft Dinge, die man intern bespricht, besprochen worden. Wenn das dann die Falschen erfahren und damit dummes Zeug anstellen, ist das eine Gefahr für das jew. Verfahren. Logo, oder?

Wenn also THEYO Info für jemanden hat, ist das ok, aber dennoch nicht öffentlich. Kurzum, die Info bleibt bitte bei dem, der die Info bekommt.


----------

